# scorpion ecdysis



## Kylerules999 (Jun 20, 2010)

How long does it take for a flinders range scorpion to completely go through ecdysis.


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 20, 2010)

if conditions are good,it will take around an hour(approximately)


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 20, 2010)

what is ecdysis ?


----------



## Klaery (Jun 20, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> what is ecdysis ?


 
Hey Nick, its the pro term for moulting


----------



## Kylerules999 (Jun 20, 2010)

how long do they seal themselves off for


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2010)

for the full process it can take a matter of months, they will burrow and block their burrow entrance for sometimes close to 6 months. As said once they actually begin to moult they should be done after an hour or 2 then they have a long recovery process which can take a few weeks


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 20, 2010)

danielk said:


> Hey Nick, its the pro term for moulting


 
thats exactly what i thought when i read azn's post, cheers for perfecting it


----------

